# Anyone here from Essex/London in UK?



## Ash101 (Jul 19, 2013)

Would be great to meet up, both guys and girls! 
We could help eachother get better based on what 'stage' we're at etc. and just have fun.
I'm cool to go to any event...and chill (somewhat lol you know what I mean). 
I'm 21, male.


----------



## Ash101 (Jul 19, 2013)

98 views and no one posts back. 

This screams nothing but social anxiety. You can't just sit there at home and procrastinate on recovery lol


----------



## niknak (Jul 26, 2009)

Sending PM


----------



## TheSilentWhovian (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm from the other side of London from you in Berkshire. No one seems to be from there :/


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm pretty near all of you, so feel free to send me a message


----------

